# Duyuru > Kültür >  Haluk Tarcan'ın eserleri

## anau

*ün Türk Uygarlığı 1 A: Evrensel Uygarlıkların Köken Kültürü* Haluk Tarcan
Bu seri halindeki makaleler, şimdilik iki ayrı ve birbirini tamamlayacak şekilde tasarladığım üç kitabın girişidir; Amacım, Türk kitlesinin, 

Â· üteki ülkeler ve kültürlerle, zaman ve mekandaki 

Â· üok kere aleyhine olmuş ya da yaratılmış olan ilişkilerini 

Â· Batıdan tercüme, onun çıkarlarına göre düzenlenmiş, yanlış, eksik, kökensiz bırakılmış Türk tarihine, resmi tarihe inanmış, ona alışmış olan vatandaşlarımıza, 

Â· Tarihin kökeninde olan, 

Â· Tarihi başlatan, 

Â· Bilinmeyen, bilinmek istenmeyen, ün-Türk uygarlığının varlığını tanıtmaktır. Haluk Tarcan'ın eserleri 

................................................


*ün Türk Uygarlığı 1 B: Evrensel Uygarlıkların Köken Kültürü* Haluk Tarcan
Haluk Tarcan, küçüklüğünde, kibrit kutusunu dünyanın tek ve en hızlı otomobili hayal ederek, onu yerde kilimler ve halılardaki esenler arasında sürerken, bu şekillerin bazılarını sever, bazılarından da hiç hoşlanmazdı. Fakat bilmediği bir hisle, onlarda gizli bir kuvvet olduğunu sanırdı ama, kimseye de bir şey söylemezdi. Uzun yıllar sonra bu şekillerin, karşısına ün-Türk Tamgaları olarak çıkacağından, bilimsel araştırmacı olarak onları çok seveceğinden habersizdi. 

Fransa, Bilimsel Ulusal Araştırma Merkeziğnde (Centre National de la Recherche Scientifique) 7 yıl bilimsel araştırmacı olarak ve Bilimsel araştırmacı unvanını almıştır; üçlü öğrenimden geçmiş olan Haluk Tarcanğın bu üçüncü öğrenimidir. 

İlk öğrenimi piyanodur, müziktir, piyanisttir. 

Halk müzik ve oyunlarımızın aksak tartılarına duyduğu merak, onu Orta Asya tarihinin derinliklerine götürmüş, çok eski bir uygarlığa sahip olmamız gerektiğini düşünmesine yol açmıştır. 

İkinci öğrenimini İstanbul Edebiyat Fakültesiğnde yapmıştır: Sanat Tarihi. 

Bu kitabı 1962ğdenberi, sessiz sedasız yapmış olduğu bilimsel araştırmalarının sonucunda kaleme almıştır.

----------


## atoybil

*Tarihin başladığı ün - Türk Uygarlığı: Resmi Tarihin üöküşü* Haluk Tarcan

Ancak ikibin yıllık zaman içinde tarihte görünmüş ve bu nedenle uygarlıkta geç kalmış Batı, Türkleri uygarlıktan nasibini alamamış göçebeler olarak bilir, böyle öğrenir, böyle öğretir... Yakıcı, yıkıcı, iyi silah kullanan, iyi binici, gittiği yeri kolayca fetheden ama işgal ettiği ülkede kısa sürede eriyen, evrensel kültüre hiçbir katkısı olmamış insan sürüleri... 

üstüne Batı toprağı örtülmüş bilimsel gerçekler bunun tam tersidir. Onlar şu yazdığımız yazıyı bulmuş, tarihte ilk kentleri, siyasal kuruluşları gerçekleştirmiş, tek Tanrı kavramını kurallaştırmış gök bilim, dolayısıyla felsefeye ilk adımlarını atmış, kaybolduğu sanılan büyük uygarlığın sahibidirler... 

Tarih onlara, ön-atalarımıza, ün-Türklerle başlar; ondörtbin'lerde tarih ilk yazı işareti olan damgalarda ilk adımlarını atarlar. Su baskınları, kuraklıklar nedeniyle göç ederler. Göçebe değil, göçmendirler... Gittileri her yeri, dünyanın dört bucağını Asya, Anadolu, Avrupa... ileri seviyedeki düşünceleri ve yazılarıyla aydınlatırlar. Dip kültürleri oluştururlar, bu nitelikleriyle onları etni'ler politikasıyla bölmenin imkanı yoktur; Batı'nın rüyası Sevr asla uygulanamaz. 

Batı'nın, Türkleri tarihten yok etme ideallerini silip atar. 

Kısacası, Batı'nın bize biçmiş olduğu resmi tarihin çökmüş olduğunu, tüm Türklerin bilgisine sunar.

----------


## atoybil

*Kökenindeki ün Türk Kültürünü Bilmeyen Avrupa Birliği* Haluk Tarcan

Avrupa tarihte 2700 yıldan beri var... Avrupalı, ancak 2700 yıldan beri Avrupa vatandaşı... ne kadar zavallı bir tarih... Gerçekten acınacak bir sayı... 

Bizim ün-Atalarımız, 

Â· Mağara döneminde Avrupa vatandaşı olmuşlar... yaklaşık on binlerde... Katği tarih vermek gerekirse, 

Â· İtalyan Alplerinde (-8000) de bulunmaktadırlar...8000+2006= ün-Türkler 10.006 yıl önce Avrupa vatandaşı olmuşlar... 

Â· ABğlilerin 2700 yıllık atalarına, 

Â· Yazmayı, okumayı ve dini öğretmişler... İşte bu, ABğli kişiler Türkleri, Avrupa dışı, Anadolu dışı, insanlık dışı görüyorlar...

----------


## atoybil

*ün-Türk Tarihi* Haluk Tarcan

Araştırmacı yazar Haluk Tarcan'ın bu kitabı, Etrüskler ve ün-Türk tarihi üzerine kapsamlı bir inceleme niteliği taşımaktadır. 

Yazar, konuyu ele alırken, Kazım Mirşan tarafından okunmuş olan 410 ün-Türkçe yazıt içinden Avrupa'yla ilgili olan 121 belgeyi temel kaynak göstermektedir. Yazar göre, avrupa uygarlığının kökeninde büyük yeri olan Etrüskler, bugüne kadar bir sır olarak kalmışlardır...

----------


## atoybil

*Türk Tarihi üzerine: Kazım Mirşan ve Savı*


Halkbilimci Haluk Tarcan ve üntürk araştırmacısı Kazım Mirşanğ Geçen yaz, Hulki Cevizoğluğnun sunduğu Ceviz Kabuğu isimli programda, önemli savlarını ve iddialarını kamuoyu ile paylaştılar.

İki hafta aynı konuların tartışıldığı programın, birinci bölümünde Haluk Tarcan, Mirşanğa ve onun çalışmalarına dayandırdığı çeşitli savlarıyla katılmıştı. Haluk Tarcanğın anlattıklarının önemini sezer sezmez, kendimi televizyon ekranı ile öpüşür durumda bulmuştum.

Ortaya atılan savları iki ana başlık altında toplayalım:
*1) Dünya uygarlıklarının kökeninde Türkler vardır
2) Avrupa dillerinin kökeni ün Türkçeğdir.*

üncelikle, şu rahatsızlığımı önemle vurgulamak isterim: ğDünya uygarlıklarının kökeninde Türkler vardırğ gibi, mevcut tarih bilgimizi temelden sarsan bir iddianın sahiplenilmemesi ve büyük bir ilgisizlikle karşılanması beni bir hayli üzdü.

Cevizoğlu, Haluk Tarcanğa soruyor: ğPeki bu tez niçin şimdiye kadar insanlara duyurulmadı, gerekli kurumlara bildirilmedi? Bu konu hakkında ne gibi çalışmalar yapıldı?ğ Tarcan ise çok ilginç bir cevapla yanıtlıyor: ğüalmadık kapı bırakmadım. Gittiğim her yerde, ki bunlar Genel Kurmay Başkanlığı, Türk Dil Kurumu gibi devletin temel kurumlarıdır, tezimle ve benle alay ettiler. Bunlar saçmalıktır deyip, güldüler ve inceleme girişiminde dahi bulunmadılarğ.

şaşkınlık içindeydim. Olmamak mümkün mü? Nasıl olur da devletin kurumları, bilim adamları bu iddialara ğsaçmalıkğ diyebilirdi? Türk Tarih Kurumu, Türk Dil Kurumu gibi kurumların asıl görevi, bu tür iddiaları araştırmak, bu tür savların doğruluğunu ya da yanlışını kanıtlamak değil mi?

Bu derece bir cahillik (ya da ismi her neyse) ancak, Atatürkğün kurduğu Türk Dil Kurumuğnun 12 Eylül yönetimi tarafından kapatılıp, yerine sadece aynı adı taşıyan bir kurumun, bilim dışı ve çağdaşlık dışı yaklaşımı ile ortaya çıkabilirdi. üıktı dağ

Gelin, savları saçmalık olarak tanımlanan Mirşan ve Tarcanğın çalışmalarına bir göz atalım.

Bana göre, ortaya atılan tezlerin en önemlisi, birinci programda Haluk Tarcan tarafından Mirşanğın çalışmalarına dayanarak öne sürdüğü üin Seddiğnin niçin inşa edildiğine ilişkin savdı. Bu teoriye göre;

M.ü. 10 bin yıllarında, Orta Asyağda bugün yer alan geniş çöller ve kurak topraklar, o dönemlerde geniş iç denizlerdi. üyle ki, her yıl büyük bir bölümü kuruyan Aral Gölü, o tarihlerde büyük bir iç deniz olarak uzanıyordu. Birkaç denizin çevrelediği Orta Asyağda tropik iklim hüküm sürüyordu. Güçlü bir medeniyetin varolabilmesi için gerekli tüm şartlar hazırdı. Bunu, elde ettiği verilere dayanarak hazırladığı haritalarla kanıtlıyordu Tarcan. O tarihlerde, Türkler Orta Asyağda federasyon bir devlet olarak yaşıyorlarmış. Bu devletin ismini, başkentini ve hatta büyük şehirlerini de (ki ben not alamadım) aynı haritada görmek mümkündü. Bir başkenti, büyük şehirleri olan ve tropik bir iklimin ortasında yer alan bu devletin tarımla uğraşması olasıydı. Dolayısıyla, tarım için gerekli alet ve makinelerinin de olması gerekiyordu. Dahası, tarımla uğraşan bir devletin yazısının olmaması düşünülemezdi. Buradan yola çıkarak, M.ü. 10 bin yıllarında Orta Asyağda yaşamış güçlü bir medeniyetin varlığı ortaya çıkmaktadır. üin Seddiğnin niçin inşa edildiği sorusuna da bu teori açık bir şekilde cevap veriyor. Yine, mevcut tarih bilgilerimizi temelden sarsan bir iddia ile karşı karşıya kalıyoruz. Tarcanğın öne sürdüğü sav, üin Seddiğnin barbar Türklerden ve diğer kavimlerden korunmak amacıyla yapıldığı gerçeğini temelden yıkıyor. Tarcan, şöyle devam ediyor:

_ğBilindiği gibi üin Seddi, barbar Türklerden korunmak için değil, aksine gümrük güvenliğini sağlamak ve ülkenin sınırlarını belirlemek amaçlı yapılmıştı. üünkü Türkler, üin pazarını tehdit edecek ölçüde tarımla uğraşıyorlardı ve mal üretiyorlardığ._

Bunlar, tüm dünya tarihini çok derinden yaralayacak, önemli iddialardı. Başka bir önemli sav ile karşı karşıya kalıyorum: Türklerin, üinğde 300 m yüksekliğinde taş piramitler inşa ettiği savığ

Tarcan diyor ki, ğTürkler, üinğde 300 m yüksekliğinde taş piramitler inşa etmişlerdir. Bilindiği üzere, Mısır Piramitlerinin yaşı M.ü. 8000 civarında. Oysa, Türkler tarafından yapılan piramitler bunlardan tam 2000 yıl önce, yani M.ü. 10 bin yılında yapılmışlarğ. İnsan önceleri şaşkınlığını gizleyemiyor ancak, Tarcan, bu piramitlerin fotoğraflarını da ekrandan gösteriyor. Bunlar gerçekten taştan yapılmış piramitlerğ Bu fotoğraflar hakkında çok önemli bir gerçek daha var: Türkler tarafından inşa edilen bu piramitlerin bulunduğu bölgenin yasak bölge olması. üin Hükümeti, piramitlerin yer aldığı bölgeye kesinlikle turist sokmuyor; bırakın turisti insan bile giremiyor. Tarcan, gösterdiği fotoğrafların, II. Dünya Savaşı sırasında Amerikalı bir asker tarafından yanlışlıkla çekildiğini, yapılar ortaya çıktığında, durumun bazı güçlerce gizlendiğini ve belgelerinin ortadan kaldırıldığını da ekliyor.

Başından beri üzerinde özellikle durulan tarihin M.ü. 10 bin yılı olduğuna dikkat ediniz. Bu tarihle ilgili olarak, izlediğim bir belgeselden yola çıkalım ve bir tespit yapalım:

Haluk Tarcan ve Kazım Mirşanğı henüz duymamıştım. Bu tartışma programını izlemeden birkaç ay önce; Discovery Channel isimli kanalda bir belgesel yayınlanmıştı. Böyle bir tartışma programını izleyeceğimi tahmin etseydim eğer, belgeselin yapımcısının adını ve programın ismini, tarih ve saatiyle birlikte not alırdım. Ancak, aynı programların sürekli döndüğü kanalda, aynı belgesele rastlamak olası. Dikkatimi çeken nokta ise, adı geçen belgeselde ve Tarcanğın ortaya attığı savlarda geçen M.ü. 10 bin yılıydı. Bu tarihin, bu derece önemi nereden kaynaklanıyordu? İnsanlık tarihi boyunca, bizlerden saklanan birtakım gerçeklerin olduğu yavaş yavaş kesinlik kazanmaya başlamıştığ Belgesel ile devam edelim:

Bu programda, M.ü. 10 bin yılında yaşamış çok gelişmiş bir medeniyetten söz ediyordu. İlginç olan ise, böyle bir medeniyetin varlığının kanıtlarıyla tespit edilmesi ancak isminin konulmamasıydı (verilmemesiydi). Belgeselde özellikle vurgulanan ana tema, bu medeniyetin tüm dünyayı dolaştığı, kendi kültürünü dünyaya yaydığı ve bunu sadece bir noktadan yayılarak yaptığıydı. O tarihlerde, dünyada gelişmiş ve büyük bir medeniyetin varlığını kanıtlayan delillerden birisi, Japon Denizinde bulunan ve yaşı karbon testiyle M.ü. 10 bin yıl olarak hesaplanan taş bir tapınaktı. Bugün bile, sular altında tüm ihtişamıyla ayakta duran bu tapınakta, Mısır Piramitlerinde kullanılan bazı sembollere rastlanmıştı. Aynı semboller, Latin Amerikağda yaşamış Mayalar tarafından yapılan piramitlerde de bulunuyordu. Dahası, aynı sembolleri Hindistanğdaki Luksor Tapınaklarında da görmek mümkündü. Hemen hepsinin yapım tarihlerinin birbirlerine çok yakın olması, M.ü. 10 bin yılının önemini arttırıyordu. Pasifik Okyanusunda yer alan Paskalya Adalarında inşa edilen tanrı heykellerinin de yaşı M.ü. 10 bin yılını gösteriyordu. Yani, o tarihlerde yaşamış bir medeniyetin varlığı apaçık ortadaydı. Bu yapılar, ya aynı medeniyetin farklı coğrafyalarda ortaya koyduğu yapılardı; ya da bu coğrafyalardaki medeniyetlerin adı geçen isimsiz uygarlıktan etkilendikleriydi. Her iki şekilde de bu uygarlığın dünyayı dolaşmış bir uygarlık olması olasıydı. O tarihlerde, dünyayı dolaşmanın en kolay yolu deniz ulaşımı olabilirdi. Yani, bu isimsiz medeniyetin denizci bir toplum olduğunu söylemek yanlış olmayacaktır. Bu noktada, M.ü. 10 bin yılında Orta Asyağnın denizlerle çevrili olduğunu hatırlayabiliriz.

Daha ilginç bir nokta ise, yukarıda sözünü ettiğimiz yapıların, yerküre üzerindeki dağılımı ve inşa ediliş yönleriydi. Bu yapılar, şimdiki bilim adamlarını bile uğraştıran çeşitli hesaplamalarla, yıldız ve yıldız kümelerinin hareketlerine ve şekillerine göre inşa edilmişlerdi. Yani bu antik medeniyet; tarımı, denizciliği, mimariyi biliyor, astronomi ve matematiği çok iyi bir şekilde kullanabiliyordu. Buradan yola çıkarak, Nuh Tufanında inşa edilen gemiyi ele alalım. Hayvanların erkek ve dişilerinin büyük bir kısmı ile inanlı insanları içine alabilecek büyüklükte bir geminin o dönemde inşa edilmesi büyük bir medeniyetin varlığını kanıtlamıyor mu? Bu geminin inşası için mimari bilgisinin yanında matematik ve fizik bilgisi gerekmiyor mu?

şimdi önümüzde, gelişmiş bir uygarlık ya da birbirlerinden etkilenmeyi başarabilen, birbirleri ile iletişim içinde olan birkaç uygarlık var. Ortak semboller ve mimari özellikler mevcut. Ortaya konan savlarda, Mısır Piramitlerinde Türk Tamgalarına dayanılarak yazılmış hiyeroglifler olduğu vurgulanıyor. Hatta, bu tamgalardan yola çıkılarak bazı okunamayan Mısır hiyerogliflerinin çözüldüğü anlatılıyor. Kesinlikle araştırılmaya değer bir konu: Mısır Piramitlerinin inşasında Türklerin payı nedir?

*Tezlere ve dudaklarımızı uçuklatan iddialara devam edelim:*

Tarcan; tarihte Göktürk diye bir kavmin olmadığını, bu kelimenin tamamıyla yanlış okuma ve anlamlandırmadan ortaya çıktığını savunuyor. Aslında bu kelimenin ğöküktürkğ yani ğRabli Türkğ anlamına geldiğini özellikle vurguluyor. Yunanlıların adının bile, üst Asyağdan gelmiş ğükerikğ adlı kavmin isminin sıkışıp Grekğe dönüşmesiyle oluştuğunu savunuyor. Tarcan bu tezlerini, ün Türklerin tarihiyle ilgili çalışmalarına ve yazıtlardan elde ettiği belgelere dayanarak öne sürüyor. Mirşan; haklı olarak, yazı olmadan uygarlık olmaz deyip, dünyada resimden alfabeye ilk geçişin Orta Asyağda Türkler tarafından başlatıldığını kanıtlarıyla ortaya koyuyor.

İlk yazının Sümerler tarafından kullanıldığını biliyoruz. Oysa Mirşan, yazının ilk Türkler tarafından bulunduğunu ve ilk yazılı Türk belgesinin bilindiği gibi M.S. 8. yüzyıl değil, M.ü. 10 bin yıl önceye gittiğini söylüyor. Hiyeroglif, Etrüsk ve Sanskrit alfabesiyle yazılan yazıtların bugüne dek yanlış okunduğunu, bunların Orta Asyağnın antik dönemlerinde kullanılan ğtamgağlar kullanılmak suretiyle arkaik Türkçe mantığına göre yazıldığını ve böyle okunması gerektiğini savunuyor. Türklerin başlıca beş bölgede (Issık Göl ve çevresinde, Ural Dağlarının güneyinde, Sölengetaş Mağarasının dolaylarında, Doğu Anadoluğda Erzurum bölgesinde, ve son olarak Güneybatı Fransağda) yaşadıklarını, kanıtlarıyla ve tarihte ilk kez kendisi tarafından okunan metinlerden elde ettiği belgelerle ortaya koyuyor. Anadoluğdan İtalyağya göçen Etrüsklerin, alfabeyi Yunanlılardan aldığı savını yıkıyor ve aksine, Yunanlıların alfabeyi Etrüsklerden aldığını örnekleriyle kanıtlıyor. Avrupağda ortaya çıkarılan birçok kitabe olduğunu vurgulayan Mirşan; bu kitabelerin Yunan veya Latin dillerine göre okunduklarını, bunun sonucunda da ortaya anlamsız ve saçma metinlerin çıktığını söylüyor. Oysa aynı kitabeler, ün Türkçe kullanılarak ve Türk Tamgalarına dayanılarak okunduğunda düğüm çözülüyor. Fakat bu Batığnın işine gelmiyor. İşte, Mirşanğın ortaya koyduğu önemli bir gerçek daha!

Mirşan; Türkçe yazının, Sölengetaş Mağarasında yer alan kaynaklara dayanarak, 16 bin yıl öncesine dayandığını; Erzurumğun Cunni Mağarasında bulunan ve kendisinin okuduğu yazıtlara göre, Mısır üizi Yazısının dahi, tam 7000 yıl önce Anadoluğdan gittiğini savunuyor.

Kuşkusuz, Mirşan ve Tarcan gibi iki bilim adamlarının ortaya koyduğu bu çalışmalar, araştırmaya değer, incelemeye değer kaynaklar olarak karşımızda duruyor. Eğer ki, bu savların doğruluğu kanıtlanır ve ispatlanırsa, Batı temelli dünya tarihinin baştan aşağı yenileneceği kesin gibi görünüyor.

_ğAvrupa dillerinin kökeni ün Türkçeğdirğ_ savının bugün karşılaştığı sahiplenilmeme olgusu, Tek Parti döneminde de yaşanmış. ğüz Türkçeğ hareketi içinden çıkılamaz bir hal alınca, ğGüneş-Dil Teorisiğne dönüştürülmüş. Bu teori 1935ğte H. F. Kvergicğin kitabından yola çıkılarak hazırlanmış. Türk dilinin taş ve maden devrinde, kültür kelimelerini göç yoluyla dünya üzerindeki bütün dillere yayan eski ve büyük bir kültür dili olduğunu savunan bu teori, dönemin aydınları tarafından desteklenmiş ancak modern teorilere yenilerek, terk edilmiştir.

Bugün, Türkçeğnin içler acısı hali, belirli dönemlerde hortlayan ancak gerekli ilgiyi göremeyen çalışmaların aniden sonlandırılması veya kapatılması ile giderek büyümektedir. Türkçe, özellikle Amerikan İngilizcesiğnin, tabir yerindeyse, tecavüzüne uğramakta; Türk Dil Kurumu gibi bir organizasyonun bu alanda çalışma yapmaması ise, vahim bir duruma işaret etmektedir. şunu unutmamak gerekir ki, yabancı bir kelimenin Türkçeğye girmesi, yabancı bir dilin gramerinin (dilbilgisinin) Türkçeğye girmesinden çok daha az tehlikelidir. Yazık ki, dilimizin bugün karşılaştığı en büyük sorunlardan biri de, yabancı gramerlerin (özellikle de İngilizce) Türkçeğde kendine yer bulması ve yaygın olarak kullanılmasıdır. Köklü bir kültürün yozlaştırılmasındaki en büyük etken dildir. Onu da başka bir sefere görüşürüz.

Ceviz Kabuğu programında, Haluk Tarcan ve Kazım Mirşan tarafından ortaya atılan savları incelemeye devam edelim.

Programı izleyen haftalarda, konu bir hayli ilgimi çektiğinden, internette Mirşan ve savları hakkında ufak bir araştırma yaptım. Mirşanğın, bir dergide yaptığı söyleşisinde, bilimsel özelliği taşıyan tezlerinin nasıl ilgisizlik ve aşağılanma ile karşılaştığına, kendi ağzından anlattıklarıyla tanık oldum:

Mirşan, önemli bir tezini ğ fizik kitabını ğ Almanyağda bir profesöre gönderiyor. Yanlış hatırlamıyorsam, Mirşanğın kitabı, Türklerin fizik alanında yaptığı çalışmaları ve buluşları içeriyor. Alman profesör, kitaba büyük ilgi gösteriyor ve adeta Mirşanğı soru yağmuruna tutarak, kitapta bahsedilen bilgileri tartışıyor, analiz ediyor. Uzun bir uğraştan sonra profesör ikna oluyor. Gelelim Türkiyeğyeğ Mirşan, aynı kitabını incelenmesi üzerine TüBİTAKğa gönderiyor. TüBİTAK ise kitabı Ankara üniversitesine yolluyor. üniversitedeki dekan, ğBen astrofizikçiyim ama dekan olduğum için idari işlerim var, gelin biz bunu bilim kuruluna gönderelimğ deyip, Mirşanğı ikna ediyor. Kitap, bilim kuruluna gönderiliyor ve oradan da bir doçente naklediliyor. Doçentin verdiği cevabı aynen, söyleşiden aktarıyorum: ğMümkün değil. Yani Türklerin böyle bir kanunu bulması imkansız. Olmaz böyle bir şey. Nasıl bulsun? Biz zor buluyoruz.ğ Bu öngörü, bilimin şüpheci ve araştırmacı değerlerine karşı gelen bir tutum değil midir? Bir bilim adamı nasıl olur da böyle bir tutumla tezi reddedebilir? Bu tutum, bir toplumun ve devletin, kültür ve bilime verdiği değer açısından ne derece uygar ve çağdaş olduğunu göstermez mi? O halde, Türkiye bir kez daha sınıfta kalıyorğ

Tıpkı Mirşan gibi Tarcan da, Türkiyeğde aynı sorunlarla karşı karşıya kalmış. Uzun yıllar Fransağda yaşayan Tarcan, Mirşanğa dayanarak elde ettiği verileri oradaki ilgili kurum ve kuruluşlara göndermiş, seminerler ve toplantılar düzenlemiş, sonuç olarak yoğun bir ilgiyle karşılaşmış. Oysa Türkiyeğde aynı savlara gülünüp geçilmiş, hatta saçmalık denmiştir.

*Varsayalım ki Mirşanğın tezi doğru; ne değişir?*

Elbette ki, tabuları yıkmak kolay değildir. Bu savlar kanıtlandığında, günlük yaşantımızda pek bir değişme olmayacağı kesin. Ancak bu savlar işlendikçe ve tartışıldıkça değer kazanacaktır. İlk adımda, bilinen 6 bin yıllık siyasi ve kültürel tarihimizin çok daha eskiye, M.ü. 10 bin yılın uzandığını bilmek, ulusumuza güven sağlayacaktır. Bununla birlikte, günümüze dek süregelen tarih bilimi, baştan aşağı yenilenecek, Batı kaynaklı tarih senaryoları ortadan kalkacaktır. Kuşkusuz, böyle bir araştırmanın yapılması ve dünyaya kabul ettirilmesiyle birlikte Ermeni, Yunan ve Kürt sorununun da ortadan kalkacağı kesindir.

*Varsayalım ki tez yanlış; ne değişir?*

İnsanlığa yazı, hukuk, şehirleşme ve tarım gibi uygarlık temeli sayılan değerleri kazandıramamanın yani Batı tarafından belirlenen tarih senaryomuzun devam edeceği bir gerçek. Batı tarafından hazırlanıp, tarih bilimine sunulan göçebe ve barbar bir toplum teorisine mahkum olarak tarih literatüründe yerimizi koruyacağız.

*Konu ile ilgili olarak, Bertan Onaranğın Cumhuriyet Gazetesinde yazdığı makalesinden bir bölümü sizlerle paylaşmak istiyorum:*

_ğğAmmaa! Türk halkının vergileriyle Amerikağda, Avrupağda ya da buradaki yüksekokullarda okutulmuş profesörler, doçentler, yardımcı doçentler, hani şu kendimizi bildik bileli yinelenen ekinsel buyuruculuk (kültür emperyalizmi) altında yamyassı olduklarından, eğitim sandıkları bütün koşullanmalarını ırkçı, kıskanç, yasakçı Batığya borçlu olduklarından; ve daha da önemlisi, Mirşanğla Tarcanğın haklı olarak sayısız kez yineledikleri gibi, yarım yamalak öğrendikleri, küçümsedikleri, utandıkları Anadolu Türkçesiğnin dışındaki öbür Türk dillerini, yazılarını bilmedikleri için, asıl kaynakları, belgeleri okuyamadıkları; yalancı Batı kaynaklarına tutsak kaldıkları için, söylenenlere sürekli karşı çıkıyor; bu iki sabırlı araştırmacı ile dalga geçiyor, inanacakları engellemeye çalışıyorlarğ._

Kazım Mirşan; Türkistanğın Kulca kentinde dünyaya gelmiş, ilköğrenimini üinğde bitirmiş, orta öğrenimine ise Türkiyeğde başlamış, Almanyağda tamamlamıştır. Teknik üniversitede mühendislik eğitimi alan Mirşanğın 30ğun üzerinde yayınlanmış kitabı bulunuyor. Ayrıca Almanca, Rusça, üince, İngilizce bilgisinin yanı sıra, Latince, Yunanca, İtalyanca ve bütün Türkçe dillerini biliyor.

Mirşan, yaşamının 50 yılından fazlasını bu araştırmalara harcamış ve elde ettiği bilgiler sayesinde, bugün tartışmasını yaptığımız savları ortaya koymuştur.

Atatürkğün, yaklaşık 100 yıl önce başlattığı Türkçe ve Türk Tarihi çalışmalarını devam ettiren Mirşan, çalışmaları ile Türk Tarihinin 10 bin yıllık varlığını kanıtlamış oluyor. Kendisinin tenkit ve tetkik edilmesini bağıra bağıra dile getirmesine karşın, savlarının ğincelenmeye değmezğ hükmüyle karşılanması, toplumumuzun ne derece yozlaştırıldığının açık bir kanıtı değil mi? Yazık ki, Atatürk diye inleyen bir ulus, şimdi onun bir zamanlar başlattığı çalışmaları dahi unutmuş görünüyor. Yakın bir gelecekte, bu kutsal varlığın isminin hepten silineceği endişesini taşıyorum.

Atatürkğün şu sözünü hatırlayalım: _ğ Türk çocuğu atalarını tanıdıkça daha büyük işler yapmak için kendinde kuvvet bulacaktırğ (1930)._

Son olarak, yazımı yine Bertan Onaranğın Cumhuriyet Gazetesinde, konuya ilişkin yazdığı yazısının son paragrafları ile bitirmek istiyorum:

ğMirşan, Tarcan gibi sabırlı araştırmacılar aslında, Atatürkğün ünlü _ğTürk, öğün, çalış, güvenğ_ öğüdüne sağlam bir temel kazandırmaya uğraşıyorlar; hem de somut belgelerle.

Irak Savaşı, gözümüzü yeterince açmaya yetecek mi, hep birlikte göreceğiz, yaşayacağızğ.

*Kaynak: Selçuk Erat*
http://www.amatorceedebiyat.com/eser.asp?id=3836

*Ayrıca bakınız:*
http://www.geocities.com/kazimmirsan/
http://www.ideefixe.com/kitap/tanim.asp?sid=E1ZMMPNDYT7TYU0MUQ1Z
http://www.euroasiaforum.com/sanat.php?pg=sanat&id=7
http://www.kimkimdir.gen.tr/kimkimdir.php?id=2316

----------

